# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Wistron CM6 a/b/g minipci (Atheros 5212A)

## nc

Η Wistron CM6 a/b/g είναι μια minipci κάρτα με Atheros AR5212A, AR5111, AR2111 main chipset.
Τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά μπορείτε να βρείτε στην παρακάτώ διεύθυνση:

http://www.wneweb.com.tw/wireless/pr.../w-em500ag.htm

Επίσης επισυνάπτονται σε pdf μορφή.

Από την σύγκριση των τεχνικών χαρακτηριστικών που δίνει η Wistron για τις CM6 και CM9 η διαφορές είναι ελάχιστες έως μηδαμινές.

Ακολουθούν τα αποτελέσματα των δοκιμών που έγιναν τις τελευταίες μέρες.

*Δοκιμή #1.*

Συσκευή1: Soekris net4501/CM6/AP mode
Λειτουργικό περιβάλλον: Mikrotik 2.8.26

Συσκευή2: Nec Warpstar WL54G /client
Λειτουργικό περιβάλλον: Debian Linux with latest madwifi drivers

Αποτελέσματα bandwidth test σε 802.11a (5,2 GHz channel 40) στην εικόνα:



*Δοκιμή #2.*

Συσκευή1: Soekris net4501/CM6/AP mode
Λειτουργικό περιβάλλον: Mikrotik 2.8.26

Συσκευή2: Buffalo WLA-G54/CM6/client
Λειτουργικό περιβάλλον: OpenWRT Whiterussian RC4 with madwifi drivers (compiled by acoul)

Αποτελέσματα bandwidth test σε 802.11a (5,2 GHz channel 40) στην εικόνα:



*Dmesg και scan apo OpenWRT:*



```
[email protected]:/# dmesg
CPU revision is: 00024000
Enabling BCM4710A0 cache workarounds.
Primary instruction cache 8kB, physically tagged, 2-way, linesize 16
bytes.
Primary data cache 4kB, 2-way, linesize 16 bytes.
Linux version 2.4.32 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.4.4) #1 Mon Jan 2
17:40:04 EET 2006
Setting the PFC value as 0x15
Determined physical RAM map:
 memory: 01000000 @ 00000000 (usable)
On node 0 totalpages: 4096
zone(0): 4096 pages.
zone(1): 0 pages.
zone(2): 0 pages.
Kernel command line: root=/dev/mtdblock2 rootfstype=squashfs,jffs2
init=/etc/preinit noinitrd console=ttyS0,115200
CPU: BCM4710 rev 0 at 125 MHz
Using 62.400 MHz high precision timer.
!unable to setup serial console!
Calibrating delay loop... 82.94 BogoMIPS
Memory: 14296k/16384k available (1395k kernel code, 2088k reserved, 100k
data, 80k init, 0k highmem)
Dentry cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
Inode cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)
Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)
Buffer cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)
Page-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
Checking for 'wait' instruction...  unavailable.
POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX
PCI: Fixing up bus 0
PCI: Fixing up bridge
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 01:00.0 to 64
PCI: Fixing up bus 1
Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4
Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039
Initializing RT netlink socket
Starting kswapd
devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch ([email protected])
devfs: boot_options: 0x1
JFFS2 version 2.1. (C) 2001 Red Hat, Inc., designed by Axis
Communications AB.
Squashfs 2.1-r2 (released 2004/12/15) (C) 2002-2004 Phillip Lougher
pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured
Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ
SERIAL_PCI enabled
Software Watchdog Timer: 0.05, timer margin: 60 sec
 Amd/Fujitsu Extended Query Table v1.0 at 0x0040
Physically mapped flash: JEDEC Device ID is 0xCA. Assuming broken CFI
table.
Physically mapped flash: Swapping erase regions for broken CFI table.
number of CFI chips: 1
cfi_cmdset_0002: Disabling fast programming due to code brokenness.
Flash device: 0x400000 at 0x1fc00000
Creating 5 MTD partitions on "Physically mapped flash":
0x00000000-0x00040000 : "pmon"
0x00040000-0x003f0000 : "linux"
0x000bac00-0x002c5000 : "rootfs"
mtd: partition "rootfs" doesn't start on an erase block boundary --
force read-only
0x003f0000-0x00400000 : "nvram"
0x002d0000-0x003f0000 : "OpenWrt"
Initializing Cryptographic API
NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0
IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP
IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes
TCP: Hash tables configured (established 1024 bind 2048)
ip_conntrack version 2.1 (5953 buckets, 5953 max) - 320 bytes per
conntrack
ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team
NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.
NET4: Ethernet Bridge 008 for NET4.0
802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <[email protected]>
All bugs added by David S. Miller <[email protected]>
VFS: Mounted root (squashfs filesystem) readonly.
Mounted devfs on /dev
Freeing unused kernel memory: 80k freed
Warning: unable to open an initial console.
Algorithmics/MIPS FPU Emulator v1.5
jffs2.bbc: SIZE compression mode activated.
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.0 to 64
eth0: Broadcom BCM47xx 10/100 Mbps Ethernet Controller 3.90.23.0
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:08.0 to 64
eth1: Broadcom BCM47xx 10/100 Mbps Ethernet Controller 3.90.23.0
device eth0 entered promiscuous mode
br0: port 1(eth0) entering learning state
br0: port 1(eth0) entering forwarding state
br0: topology change detected, propagating
wlan: 0.8.6.0 (EXPERIMENTAL)
wlan: mac acl policy registered
ath_hal: 0.9.14.9 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413)
ath_rate_sample: 1.2
ath_pci: 0.9.6.0 (EXPERIMENTAL)
PCI: Enabling device 01:01.0 (0000 -> 0002)
Build date: Jan  2 2006
Debugging version (IEEE80211)
ath0: 11a rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
ath0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps
ath0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps
24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
ath0: turboA rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps
54Mbps
ath0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP
ath0: mac 5.6 phy 4.1 5ghz radio 1.7 2ghz radio 2.3
ath0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic
ath0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic
ath0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic
ath0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic
ath0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic
ath0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons
Debugging version (ATH)
ath0: Atheros 5212: mem=0x40010000, irq=6

[email protected]:/# iwlist ath0 scan
ath0      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0B:6B:34:93:AE
                    ESSID:"MikroTik1"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:5.2 GHz (Channel 40)
                    Quality=10/94  Signal level=-85 dBm  Noise level=-95
dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
```

*Δοκιμή #3.*

Συσκευή1: Soekris net4501/CM6/client
Λειτουργικό περιβάλλον: Mikrotik 2.8.26

Συσκευή2: Buffalo WLA-G54/CM6/AP mode
Λειτουργικό περιβάλλον: OpenWRT Whiterussian RC4 with madwifi drivers (compiled by acoul)

Αποτελέσματα scan από το Mikrotik:



*
Ρύθμιση ισχύος από Mikrotik:
*



*Test environment:*




*Productivity link:* 

Από χθες βράδυ (23/02/2006, 23:00) στο BB link awmn-806-3267 (sbolis-TheLaz) το ένα άκρο παίζει με Soekris/CM6/AP mode και το άλλο με Wrap/CM9/client 



*Εγκατάσταση και παραμετροποίηση OpenWRT/CM6*

Στο OpenWRT για να δουλέψει η CM6 με το firmware (compiled by acoul) που εμπεριέχει τους madwifi drivers ακολουθούμε την ίδια διαδικασία όπως και με την CM9.

Στο /etc/init.d θα βρείτε το αρχείο S41awmn. Σβήστε το!

Φτιάξτε ένα καινούργιο αρχείο π.χ. S55mynet στο οποίο θα πρέπει να μπουν αρχικά και *με την παρακάτω σειρά* (ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ) τα εξής:



```
#!bin/sh

insmod /lib/modules/2.4.32/ozonet/wlan.o
insmod /lib/modules/2.4.32/ozonet/wlan_acl.o
insmod /lib/modules/2.4.32/ozonet/wlan_ccmp.o
insmod /lib/modules/2.4.32/ozonet/wlan_tkip.o
insmod /lib/modules/2.4.32/ozonet/wlan_wep.o
insmod /lib/modules/2.4.32/ozonet/wlan_xauth.o
insmod /lib/modules/2.4.32/ozonet/ath_hal.o
insmod /lib/modules/2.4.32/ozonet/ath_rate_sample.o
insmod /lib/modules/2.4.32/ozonet/ath_pci.o

ifconfig ath0 up
```

Στη συνέχεια μπορείτε να προσθέσετε τους παραμέτρους δικτύου κλπ.

*Τα παραπάνω δοκιμάστηκαν σε Toshiba WRC-1000 και Buffalo WLA-G54.*


Ίδια αποτελέσματα με τις δοκιμές με OpenWRT έδωσαν και οι δοκιμές με Soekris/CM6 με Voyage (http://www.voyage.hk)

*Credits:*

sbolis: για την υπομονή και την συνεργασία στις δοκιμές
acoul: για την εξαιρετική δουλειά στο OpenWRT + madwifi drivers

----------


## dimkasta

Δυστυχώ σήμερα φεύγω για Θεσσαλονίκη στο καπάκι μετά τη δουλειά και δεν θα μπορέσω να σου δώσω το wrap για δοκιμές.

Θα τα πούμε από Δευτέρα

Well Done

----------


## nc

> Δυστυχώ σήμερα φεύγω για Θεσσαλονίκη στο καπάκι μετά τη δουλειά και δεν θα μπορέσω να σου δώσω το wrap για δοκιμές.
> 
> Θα τα πούμε από Δευτέρα
> 
> Well Done


Εντάξει Δημήτρη, χθες γύρισα στις 1 στο σπίτι και δεν ήθελα να σε ενοχλήσω.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## trendy

Χρειάζονται και αυτές μόνωση στο pin13 για να παίζουν στον 4πλό στο linux; Όχι ότι έχει και πολλή σημασία...

----------


## nc

> Χρειάζονται και αυτές μόνωση στο pin13 για να παίζουν στον 4πλό στο linux; Όχι ότι έχει και πολλή σημασία...


Δεν ξέρω, αλλά θα το δοκιμάσω.
...

----------


## mbjp

καλη ερωτηση..
λογικα θα χρειαζεται αφου ειναι "θεμα" του 4πλου adaptorα

----------


## nc

Προστέθηκαν στο αρχικό post μερικές οδηγίες για την εγκατάσταση και λειτουργία με OpenWRT

...

----------


## Acinonyx

Ωραίες οι δοκιμές. Μπράβο!

Κάτι που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι δε βλέπω πουθενά κάποια αναφορά στην ευαισθησία των καρτών σε κανένα site..

----------


## nc

> Ωραίες οι δοκιμές. Μπράβο!
> 
> Κάτι που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι δε βλέπω πουθενά κάποια αναφορά στην ευαισθησία των καρτών σε κανένα site..


Ευχαριστώ,

Θα τις δοκιμάσω σε σύγκριση με τις CM9 και θα ανακοινώσω τα αποτελέσματα.

Εάν θες μπορώ να σου διαθέσω μία για δοκιμές.

Οι συγκεκριμένες κάρτες διατέθηκαν από την Wistron μόνο σε μεγάλες ποσότητες σε κατασκευαστές συσκευών και όχι προς λιανική πώληση. Πιστεύω για αυτό το λόγο το link στο site τους είναι "θαμμένο".

...

----------


## nc

*Πληροφορίες για τα chipset:*

*Για την CM6:*

* AR5212 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor*

* Supports both 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz RoCs
* Super AG

----------


## sokratisg

Έχω γράψει και στις Αγγελίες, απλά για να είναι όλα μαζί εδώ....

Τελικά οι 5212 παίζουν οκ με Mikrotik 2.9? Κάτι έχουν πάρει τα αυτιά μου ότι έχουν προβλήματα και ασυμβατότητες με την σειρά 2.9.

----------


## nc

> Τελικά οι 5212 παίζουν οκ με Mikrotik 2.9? Κάτι έχουν πάρει τα αυτιά μου ότι έχουν προβλήματα και ασυμβατότητες με την σειρά 2.9.


Καλό είναι να λες τι άκουσε το αυτί σου ...

Μια γεύση για απόψε (WRAP.2C2/CM6/Mikrotik 2.9.6). To Access Point είναι το Fritz!Box Fon Wlan:





*Bandwidth test με Miktrotik 2.9.6*

*Δοκιμή #1.*

Συσκευή1: WRAP.2C2/CM6/AP mode
Λειτουργικό περιβάλλον: Mikrotik 2.9.6 

Συσκευή2: Nec Warpstar WL54G /client
Λειτουργικό περιβάλλον: Debian Linux with latest madwifi drivers

Αποτελέσματα bandwidth test σε 802.11a (5,2 GHz channel 40) στην εικόνα: 



*Δοκιμή #2.*

Συσκευή1: WRAP.2C2/CM6/client
Λειτουργικό περιβάλλον: Mikrotik 2.9.6 

Συσκευή2: Nec Warpstar WL54G /AP mode
Λειτουργικό περιβάλλον: Debian Linux with latest madwifi drivers

Αποτελέσματα bandwidth test σε 802.11a (5,2 GHz channel 40) στην εικόνα:

----------


## nc

> Χρειάζονται και αυτές μόνωση στο pin13 για να παίζουν στον 4πλό στο linux; Όχι ότι έχει και πολλή σημασία...


Μου είπαν ότι παίζει κανονικά και δεν χρειάζεται μόνωση.
Όποιος άλλος το επιβεβαιώσει παρακαλώ να το ανακοινώσει ή να μου στείλει pm.

...

----------


## acoul

Πολύ καλή η δουλειά και το feedback !! Μράβο !!

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από trendy
> 
> Χρειάζονται και αυτές μόνωση στο pin13 για να παίζουν στον 4πλό στο linux; Όχι ότι έχει και πολλή σημασία...
> 
> 
> Μου είπαν ότι παίζει κανονικά και δεν χρειάζεται μόνωση.
> Όποιος άλλος το επιβεβαιώσει παρακαλώ να το ανακοινώσει ή να μου στείλει pm.
> 
> ...


Η κάρτα έχει τη δυνατότητα απενεργοποίησης του radio μέσω διακόπτη (laptop π.χ.) όπως όλες.

Οπότε χρειάζεται μόνωση το pin 13 στους adaptorες με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα.

----------


## sokratisg

Από χθες το βράδυ στο λινκ μου με Seaman παίζει μία CM6 αντί της CM9 που ήταν παλιά. 

1)Από θέμα επιδόσεων δεν έχω καταλάβει καμία διαφορά σε σχέση με την CM9.
2)Από υποστήριξη καναλιών (τουλάχιστων στο ΜΤ) είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια.
3)Στα σκαναρίσματα από την κάρτα έπιανα ακριβώς ότι και παλιότερα, για να μην πω ότι ίσως είδα και κανα-δυο dBm διαφορά προς το καλύτερο
4)Αναγνωρίστηκε αμέσως από το Mikrotik 2.9.6 (έχει φορτωθεί ο ανάλογος driver για Atheros 5212).
5)Δουλεύει σε μια εκ των θέσεων του 4πλου αντάπτορα miniPCI-->PCI.


Για όσους θέλουν να δουν την διαφορά από την προηγούμενη κάρτα που ήταν στο λινκ αυτό μπορείτε να μπείτε στο http://status.sokratisg.awmn και να δείτε να γραφήματα για την καθυστέρηση των πακέτων (Link Latency) στο λινκ μου με Seaman την τελευταία εβδομάδα. Πιάτο, feeder, καλώδιο δεν έχουν πειραχτεί καθόλου.

----------


## ngia

Η λήψη του απέναντι έχει αλλάξει καθόλου?

----------


## sokratisg

Τα νούμερα έχουν μείνει τα ίδια. Είναι όπως ακριβώς ήταν με CM9 και από τις 2 πλευρές.

----------


## ShadowCaster

Λοιπόν εκτός από το πρόβλημα με την θέση που περιγράφω στην ενότητα με τον 4πλο η κάρτα είναι ακριβώς ίδια με την cm9 σε κανάλια/ποιότητα/συμπεριφορά στο linux. Μια χαρά δηλαδή.

----------


## argi

Για όποιον έχει σημασία...

Βάζοντας το 2.9.12 στο routerboard μία CM6 και μία CM9 διαπίστωσα ότι η CM6 δεν υποστηρίζει (μάλλον λόγω hardware) κάποια mode λειτουργίας όπως 5Ghz Turbo (καλύτερα...!!!), 5Ghz-5Μhz, 5Ghz-10 Μhz, (στα τελευταία 2 πάει με step 5 ή 10 MHz... πράγμα πιθανόν χρήσιμο...

@rg!

----------


## nc

> Για όποιον έχει σημασία...
> 
> Βάζοντας το 2.9.12 στο routerboard μία CM6 και μία CM9 διαπίστωσα ότι η CM6 δεν υποστηρίζει (μάλλον λόγω hardware) κάποια mode λειτουργίας όπως 5Ghz Turbo (καλύτερα...!!!)
> @rg!


*Το σίγουρο είναι ότι ΔΕΝ είναι θέμα hardware*




> *Transfer data rate* 
> 
> - 802.11b/g
> 11, 5.5, 2, 1 Mbps, auto-fallback, up to 54 Mbps
> 
> - 802.11a (Normal mode)
> 54, 48, 36, 24, 18, 12, 9, 6Mbps, auto-fallback
> 
> *- 802.11a (Turbo mode)
> 108,96,72,48,36,24,18,12 Mbps, auto-fallback*


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19670




> Πάντως σε MT μια χαρά και α και α-turbo και compression και καμία διαφορά και σε nstream links (όχι ότι θα είχε διαφορά αλλά λέμε)… 
> Για τώρα έχω 3 σε ενεργά λινκ και πάνε άψογα…just for the history

----------


## NetTraptor

hmmmm  ::

----------


## argi

Ίσως είναι θέμα έκδοσης MT μιας και εγώ δεν είμαι απο αυτούς που βιάζονται να βάλουν την τελευταία έκδοση...  ::  

Eτοιμάζομαι να την βάλω στο υπό ανέγερση Link argi2-argi3 οπότε θα δούμε λίαν συντόμως... 

@rg!

----------


## Cha0s

Επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ ότι παίζει κανονικά σε όλα τα modes.

Η διαφορά που φαίνεται στο mikrotik είναι ότι βγάζει chipset 5212 ενώ οι CM9, 5213 και υποστηρίζουν και το 

```
5/10MHz Atheros channel support
```

Το οποίο εμφανίστηκε από την 2.9.8 και μετά.

----------


## 4dim

Η CM6 σε b/g δεν έχει τα ίδια κανάλια με την CM9 (MT 2.9.6)


*CM6*

0 interface-type=Atheros AR5212 
channels=2312:0,2317:0,2322:0,2327:0,2332:0,2337:0,2342:0,2347:0,
2352:0,2357:0,2362:0,2367:0,2372:0,2412:0,2417:0,2422:0,
2427:0,2432:0,2437:0,2442:0,2447:0,2452:0,2457:0,2462:0,
2467:0,2472:0,2512:0,2532:0,2552:0,2572:0,2592:0,2612:0,
2632:0,2652:0,2672:0,2692:0,2712:0,2732:0,2484:0 

*Προσέξτε τα 2512-2732* 


*CM9*

interface-type=Atheros AR5213 
channels=2312:0,2317:0,2322:0,2327:0,2332:0,2337:0,2342:0,2347:0,
2352:0,2357:0,2362:0,2367:0,2372:0,2377:0,2382:0,2387:0,
2392:0,2397:0,2402:0,2407:0,2412:0,2417:0,2422:0,2427:0,
2432:0,2437:0,2442:0,2447:0,2452:0,2457:0,2462:0,2467:0,
2472:0,2477:0,2482:0,2487:0,2492:0,2497:0,2314:0,2319:0,
2324:0,2329:0,2334:0,2339:0,2344:0,2349:0,2354:0,2359:0,
2364:0,2369:0,2374:0,2379:0,2384:0,2389:0,2394:0,2399:0,
2404:0,2409:0,2414:0,2419:0,2424:0,2429:0,2434:0,2439:0,
2444:0,2449:0,2454:0,2459:0,2464:0,2469:0,2474:0,2479:0,
2484:0,2489:0,2494:0,2499:0

----------


## Cha0s

So?

Δεν μας νοιάζουν οι 2.3 & 2.5  ::

----------


## mojiro

help πνιγηκα σε μια κουταλια νερο...

με madwifi-old και πυρηνα 2.4.29 και κανοντας load μονο το ath_pci
και αυτο τα υπολοιπα...



```
[email protected]:~# lsmod
Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P
ath_pci                38332   0  (unused)
ath_rate_onoe           3844   0  [ath_pci]
wlan                   81940   0  [ath_pci ath_rate_onoe]
ath_hal               133744   0  [ath_pci]
```



```
[email protected]:/etc/rc.d# lspci
00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Unknown device 168c:0013 (rev 01)
```



```
[email protected]:/etc/rc.d# dmesg
wlan: 0.8.4.5 (EXPERIMENTAL)
ath_rate_onoe: 1.0
ath_pci: 0.9.4.12 (EXPERIMENTAL)
PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:09.0
ath%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
```

βαζοντας ng, εβγαλε τα ιδια αποτελεσματα
ακολουθοντας την σειρα στα modules που προταθηκε με ng



```
[email protected]:/etc/rc.d# dmesg
wlan: 0.8.4.2 (svn 1497)
wlan: mac acl policy registered
ath_hal: 0.9.16.16 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (svn 1497)
ath_rate_onoe: 1.0
ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (svn 1497)
PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:09.0
wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware self-test failed' (HAL status 14)
```

χωρις ng και με τη προτεινομενη σειρα, εβγαλε παλι HAL status 13

η καρτα ειναι σε μονο adapter και ειτε ηταν η μονη στο συστημα ειτε με
μια cm9, εκανε τα ιδια. Η cm9 με τους old φορτωνει κανονικα.

τετραπλος ή αλλα παραξενα δεν υπαρχουν στο συστημα

η cm6


```
00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Unknown device 168c:0013 (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Unknown device 185f:1012
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11
        Memory at eb000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version
```

η cm9


```
00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Unknown device 168c:0013 (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Unknown device 185f:1012
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 12
        Memory at eb050000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Μάλλον το πρόβλημα σου ξεκινάει από εδώ 


```
[email protected]:/etc/rc.d# lspci
00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Unknown device 168c:0013 (rev 01)
```

Γιατί δε τη βλεπει; Μηπως έχεις μονώσει λάθος ποδάρι;

----------


## mojiro

να μονωσω ???

στην cm9 δεν εχω μονωσει τιποτε  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Όχι δε χρειάζεται.. Αφού έχεις μονο. Βλακείες λέω  ::

----------


## acoul

Η cm6 και η APLS δεν μου παίζουν σε soekris με madwifi-old και madwifi-ng. Παίζουν ok σε wrap όμως και οι δύο. Με openwrt σε κανονικό link δεν έχω ακόμη δοκιμάσει τις παραπάνω κάρτες ... Οι δοκιμές που έχουν γίνει μέχρι τώρα είναι σε επίπεδο driver και όχι σε πραγματικά links σε σχέση πάντα με τους madwifi drivers.

----------


## mojiro

μαλιστα...

αυριο θα την βγαλω απο τον router και θα την βαλω σε 2.6.x να δω
τι θα κανει. μπαινοντας σε αλλο router που την ειχε με 2.6.x επεζε
κανονικα...

----------


## mojiro

λοιπον, την εβαλα σε 2.6 και την σηκωσε κανονικα με hotplug  ::

----------


## acoul

Το setup για τις δοκιμές έχει ως εξής:



> 1 x wrap με Voyage-ozonet-0.2.12 linux, madwifi-old 2006 και APLS atheros σε Master mode
> 
> 1 x toshiba wrc-1000 με openwrt-ozonet-WR-rc4, madwifi-old 2006, με APLS και cm6 σε client mode


Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν θετικά, δηλαδή και οι δύο κάρτες από τη μεριά του openwrt συνδέθηκαν και έκαναν ping flood με επιτυχία. Αφού όλα τα toshiba wrc-1000 δεν είναι τα ίδια, μπορεί να υπάρχουν διαφορές στο revision του mboard που έχουν, το ακόλουθο link ίσως να είναι χρήσιμο για το πρόβλημα της ενεργοποίησης του radio της κάρτας ... Για soekris δεν μπορώ να κάνω αντίστοιχες δοκιμές μια και το τελευταίο που είχα βρίσκεται σε production link ttel<-->katsaros_m  :: 



> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/MiniPCI

----------


## nkar

Εχει κανεις διαπιστώσει πολύ θορυβο με τη CM6?

Μου φάνηκε πολύ περίεργο που αναφερει θορυβο -85 σε Α !!!!!
(ανεξαρτήτως καναλιού)
Αυτό με πιάτο με feeder nvak

Ειναι σε γειτονικό μου κόμβο που τρεχει ΜΤ 2.9.23

Εχει κανείς δει αναλογα αποτελέσματα?

Επίσης σε rb530 με 2 ΙFs σε Α φαίνεται το ένα Link να επηρεάζει
το άλλο (απόσταση 200ΜHz το ένα από το άλλο με τα πιάτα σε
διαφορετικούς ιστούς)

Και τα 2 Ifs εχουν σημα -48 περίπου με χαμηλωμένη ισχύ

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι το mikrotik μετράει σωστά το θόρυβο,

Τον θόρυβο δεν τον προκαλέι η κάρτα που θα βάλεις.

Το προκαλέι η κάρτα κάποιου άλλου που σε πατάει από πάνω με υπερβολική ισχύ.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Επίσης σε rb530 με 2 ΙFs σε Α φαίνεται το ένα Link να επηρεάζει
> το άλλο (απόσταση 200ΜHz το ένα από το άλλο με τα πιάτα σε
> διαφορετικούς ιστούς)


Αυτό το είχα παρατηρήσει κι εγώ παλιότερα σε madwifi με δυναμωμένη ισχύ όμως.

Σε τι ρυθμιση έχεις βάλει τα IFs;

Ποιά είανι η απόσταση του link;

Δικαιολογεί το σήμα -48 ή οι κάρτες δεν κατεβάζουν ισχύ;

----------


## nkar

ειναι κατεβασμενη η ισχυς και στα 2 . Το ένα μπορεί ίσως να
κατέβει λίγο ακόμη

Η αποσταση των Links ειναι 400 και 500 m

----------


## dti

> Εχει κανεις διαπιστώσει πολύ θορυβο με τη CM6?


Σε τί mode παίζουν οι κάρτες; 
Ίσως είναι ιδέα μου, αλλά όταν στο ίδιο κουτί υπάρχουν κάρτες άλλες σε ap κι άλλες σε client mode έχω παρατηρήσει ελαφρά χειρότερη απόδοση (σε CM9) σε σχέση με το να είναι όλες οι κάρτες σε ap mode.

----------


## nkar

station και οι 2
Εχεις δίκιο δαμιανέ στο οτι έπαιζαν χειρότερα όταν ήταν η μια station
και η αλλη AP
Aλλά ίσως να φταιει και to load της CPU που νομίζω οτι ανεβαίνει σε
AP mode

----------


## Acinonyx

Περίεργο...

Μήπως είναι cm9 similar;

----------


## nkar

Ειναι cm6

Γιαυτό επανέρχομαι στο ερώτημά μου

Εχει κανενας αλλος δει θορυβο -85 σε Α με CM6?

----------


## nbaltas

σε λίγες μέρες θα κάνω αγορά κάρτας για ΒΒ και είμαι προφανώς μεταξύ CM6, CM9. 

Μπορεί αυτό που θα ρωτήσω να είναι τετριμμένο ή να έχει απαντηθεί ως τώρα εμμέσως αλλά σαν αρχάριος επιτρέψτε μου να ρωτήσω:

ποιά είναι καλύτερη ή τέλος πάντων ποιά προτείνετε για ένα ΒΒ σε Α, 350 μέτρων με σήμα σε Β -55 σταθερά. Η περιοχή είναι νομίζω ασφαλής από την άποψη των υψηλών παρεμβολών-θορύβου.

Κάτι άκουσα ότι λέει η 6 δεν δουλεύει σε τουρμπο στο Α πρωτοκολλο. Ισχύει τελικά?

Για να μην σας κουράσω δώστε 2-3 γρήγορες απαντήσεις χωρίς πολλά πολλά σχόλια.

Τέλος αν θεωρείτε πως η ερώτηση δεν ταιριάζει στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, πείτε μου να την μεταφέρω στις Ερωτήσεις.

ευχαριστώ

----------


## nc

> ποιά είναι καλύτερη ή τέλος πάντων ποιά προτείνετε για ένα ΒΒ σε Α, 350 μέτρων με σήμα σε Β -55 σταθερά. Η περιοχή είναι νομίζω ασφαλής από την άποψη των υψηλών παρεμβολών-θορύβου.


Και οι δύο κάνουν την δουλειά. 




> Κάτι άκουσα ότι λέει η 6 δεν δουλεύει σε τουρμπο στο Α πρωτοκολλο. Ισχύει τελικά?


Γιατί δεν διαβάζεις τα specs της κάρτας?

----------


## nbaltas

κοίταξα τα specs της καρτας αλλά επειδή είχε προηγηθεί στο παρόν thread μια παρόμοια συζήτηση και τελικά δεν κατέληξε σε κάποια απάντηση του τύπου ΝΑΙ παίζει κανονικά σε turbo mode σε τέτοια έκδοση για ΜΤ και σε τέτοια έκδοση για linux και είπα να ξαναρωτήσω.

Για την ακρίβεια εγώ έχω ακόμα την 2.9.6 ΜΤ και θα ήθελα να μάθω αν παίζει κανονικά και σε turbo για την συγκεκριμένη έκδοση. Αν ναι τοτε μαλλον με βλέπω να παιρνω την CM6.

----------


## ngia

turbo δεν χρησιμοποιούμε διότι καταλαμβάνει περισσότερα κανάλια στο φάσμα

----------


## nbaltas

> turbo δεν χρησιμοποιούμε διότι καταλαμβάνει περισσότερα κανάλια στο φάσμα


και τότε γιατί είχε γίνει θέμα από κάποια παιδιά παλιότερα?  ::

----------


## nc

> *κάποια παιδιά*  παλιότερα?





> *Κάτι άκουσα* ότι λέει η 6 δεν δουλεύει σε τουρμπο στο Α πρωτοκολλο.


Μπορείς να γίνεις πιο σαφείς.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> turbo δεν χρησιμοποιούμε διότι καταλαμβάνει περισσότερα κανάλια στο φάσμα
> 
> 
> και τότε γιατί είχε γίνει θέμα από κάποια παιδιά παλιότερα?


Συγκεκριμένα, ο λόγος ταχύτητα προς φάσμα μικράινει.

Διπλασιάζεις το φάσμα αλλά δεν διπλασιάζεται και η ταχύτητα.

----------


## nbaltas

> Μπορείς να γίνεις πιο σαφείς.


αν πας 2 σελίδες πιο πριν στο παρόν thread θα δεις σε συζήτηση που συμμετείχες και εσύ τον argi να ρωτάει γιατι δεν υπάρχει 5ghz turbo σε ΜΤ 2.9.12, να του απαντάς πως δεν ειναι θέμα hardware μιας κ στα specs φαίνεται να το υποστηρίζει και μετά λέει πως ενδεχομένως να είναι θέμα έκδοσης ΜΤ...κανείς δεν έδωσε τελική απάντηση και απλώς ρώτησα αν τελικά μετά από 2 μήνες απο τα παραπάνω μηνύματα βγάλατε άκρη στο απο ποιά έκδοση ΜΤ και μετά δουλεύει κανονικά σε 5ghz turbo. δεν μπορώ να γίνω πιο σαφής  ::  

Τέλος πάντων αν τελικά όντως δεν χρησιμοποιούμε turbo τότε το ξεχνάω. Απλά θυμάμαι ότι εσύ nc είχες τέτοιες καρτούλες και απλώς ήθελα να κάνω μια έρευνα ποιότητας για αρχάριους για να μην πληρώσω τα διπλάσια για μια CM9 αν και εφόσον η 6 είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα τουλάχιστον για το λόγο που την χρειαζόμαστε στο ασύρματο.

----------


## nc

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nc
> 
> Μπορείς να γίνεις πιο σαφείς. 
> 
> 
> αν πας 2 σελίδες πιο πριν στο παρόν thread θα δεις σε συζήτηση που συμμετείχες και εσύ τον argi να ρωτάει γιατι δεν υπάρχει 5ghz turbo σε ΜΤ 2.9.12, να του απαντάς πως δεν ειναι θέμα hardware μιας κ στα specs φαίνεται να το υποστηρίζει και μετά λέει πως ενδεχομένως να είναι θέμα έκδοσης ΜΤ...κανείς δεν έδωσε τελική απάντηση και απλώς ρώτησα αν τελικά μετά από 2 μήνες απο τα παραπάνω μηνύματα βγάλατε άκρη στο απο ποιά έκδοση ΜΤ και μετά δουλεύει κανονικά σε 5ghz turbo. δεν μπορώ να γίνω πιο σαφής


Τεσπα. Επειδή δεν μου αρέσει να επαναλαμβάνω τα ίδια πράγματα, το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι η επιλογή είναι δική σου.

Πάντως για την ιστορία σου λέω ότι τα specs της Wistron είναι έγκυρα.

----------


## aangelis

Σε 5g turbo παιζει η CM6 αλλα αποφεύγουμε να το χρησιμοποιούμε με απλα λόγια.

----------


## pkent79

Πως ενεργοποιείται το 5GHz-Turbo για cm6 στο MT 2.9.27;
Δεν εμφανίζεται στη λίστα του κόμβου που συνδέεται σε εμένα σαν station.
Εγώ έχω μόνο cm9 και όλες δείχνουν στην ίδια έκδοση MT το 5GHz-Turbo.

----------


## alekrem

> Πως ενεργοποιείται το 5GHz-Turbo για cm6 στο MT 2.9.27;
> .................


Καταρχήν να ξαναπώ και εγω οτι στο awmn δεν παίζουμε σε 5Ghz-Turbo.

Και στο δικο μου RB532-2A με 4ΧCM6 δεν εμφανίζετε το option για 5Ghz-Turbo, αλλα το έχω δει και σε άλλα συστήματα. 
Εαν θες ομως να το ενεργοποιήσεις (καθαρα για δοκιμαστικούς λογους) κανεις το εξης :

1) Κανεις disable το if.
2) Απο το wireless-tables διπλό κλικ στο if που έκανες disable
3) Απο το tab wireless επιλεγεις / Frequency Mode : manual txpower και Country : no_country_set. ( εαν σου βγαλει error άλλαξε και καναλι , βαλε κάποιο κοντά στο 5200)

Πατας Apply > OK 

Ξανα απο το wireless-tables διπλό κλικ στο if και τωρα στο tab wireless μεσα στο band θα υπάρχει η επιλογή για 5Ghz-Turbo. Επιλεγεις και μετα Apply > OK 

Κάνεις enable το if.

Ξαναλέω ομως σε 5g turbo παιζει η CM6 αλλα αποφεύγουμε να το χρησιμοποιούμε.

Ref.
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=237058#237058

----------


## pkent79

To link είναι τόσο κοντινό (350μ), το Πέραμα τόσο απομονωμένο, ισχύς πολύ χαμηλή και επίσης στα δυο άκρα το σήμα ή θα δει την θάλασσα ή βουνό μετά από ελάχιστες εκατοντάδες μέτρα, οπότε μην ανησυχείτε. Δεν ενοχλεί κανέναν.

----------


## smarag

Καλησπέρα,

Για να παίξει νομίζω ότι πρέπει να έχεις το addon με τα extra channels. Χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος αλλα αν το έχεις παίζει και σε 5G Turbo.

----------


## alsafi

Τι σας νοιάζει εάν υπάρχει μια επιλογή που δεν πρόκειται να την χρησιμοποιήσετε ποτέ σας???

----------


## alekrem

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Για να παίξει νομίζω ότι πρέπει να έχεις το addon με τα extra channels. Χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος αλλα αν το έχεις παίζει και σε 5G Turbo.


Παίζει με τον τροπο τον οποιο περιγράφω παραπάνω. Δεν χρειαζετε κανένα 
addon ή καμια extra licence





> Τι σας νοιάζει εάν υπάρχει μια επιλογή που δεν πρόκειται να την χρησιμοποιήσετε ποτέ σας???


Για να αποδείξουμε οτι όντως παίζει η CM6 σε 5Ghz-turbo και γιατί υπάρχουν κάτοχοι CM6 που τις χρησιμοποιούν εκτός awmn- (Αθηνα)

----------


## spirosco

Επιβεβαιωνω πως η CM6 παιζει σε 5ghz-turbo χωρις extra channels license με το κολπακι που λεει ο alekrem.

----------


## alsafi

> Για να αποδείξουμε οτι όντως παίζει η CM6 σε 5Ghz-turbo και γιατί υπάρχουν κάτοχοι CM6 που τις χρησιμοποιούν εκτός awmn- (Αθηνα)


Δηλαδή εκτός Αθήνας μπορείς να παίζεις και στα 500mw???

----------


## pkent79

Ε βασικά εαν είσαι εσύ και τα πρόβατα... εκπέμπεις και με 1W.
Άσχετα αν είναι παράνομο.

----------


## alsafi

> Ε βασικά εαν είσαι εσύ και τα πρόβατα... εκπέμπεις και με 1W.
> Άσχετα αν είναι παράνομο.


Γιατί τα προβατάκια ποιος τα τρώει μετά???

Πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να τα χωρίζουμε όλα σαν παράνομα ή νόμιμα και να τα βλέπουμε σαν σωστό ή λάθος.

Για βάλε αντί για «παράνομος» το «θα πεθάνεις από καρκίνο» να δεις πόσο διαφορετικά ακούγεται

----------


## pkent79

Ε δεν ξέρω κανένα τόσο ψηλό πρόβατο!  ::  
Εκτός και αν οι κεραίες κοιτάνε στο έδαφος πια.
Πάντως το πρόβατο θα πεθάνει πιο γρήγορα από τον τσοπάνη παρά από την ακτινοβολία.

Λάθος είναι βέβαια... αλλά τι να κάνουμε.

----------


## lambrosk

Πάντως το ότι δεν παίζει το AWMN σε 5GHz-turbo , καλύτερα ας το διορθώσουμε σε:
"Το μεγάλο σύνολο των κόμβων του AWMN δεν παίζουν σε 802.11a-Turbo και δεν προβλέπεται καθαρά για οικολογικούς λόγους διατήρησης καθαρής της μπάντας"

γιατί πολλά βλέπουμε ,
τα λέμε....
και ελπίζουμε... να διορθώνονται...  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pkent79
> 
> Ε βασικά εαν είσαι εσύ και τα πρόβατα... εκπέμπεις και με 1W.
> Άσχετα αν είναι παράνομο.
> 
> 
> Γιατί τα προβατάκια ποιος τα τρώει μετά???
> 
> Πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να τα χωρίζουμε όλα σαν παράνομα ή νόμιμα και να τα βλέπουμε σαν σωστό ή λάθος.
> ...


Αυτό είναι πάντως καραάσχετο.

Το να παίζεις turbo δεν έχει καμία σχέσει με το να παίζεις πολύ δυνατά.

Ασε που το να παίζεις με 1W στους 5γιγα, είναι το νόμιμο !  ::  


Στο turbo απλά πιάνεις περισσότερο χώρο και έτσι μπορούν να παίζουν λιγότεροι, ενώ υπάρχουν τρόποι όπου μπορούν να παίζεις το ίδιο γρήγορα (πχ nstreme).

----------


## alsafi

> Το να παίζεις turbo δεν έχει καμία σχέσει με το να παίζεις πολύ δυνατά.


γιατί είπα πουθενά ότι έχει??  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nc

Αυτά που έψαχναν κάποιοι...

----------


## acoul

υπάρχει νέο αποθεματικό cm6 ??

----------


## nc

Test reports ...

----------


## nc

Test reports ....

----------


## nc

Test reports ...

----------

